# What is the oddest thing your horse is afraid of?



## EquestrianHollywood

IDK if this is in the correct part...sorry if it is...

But What is the oddest thing your horse is afraid of?

Mine is newspaper. Honor can walk by a screaming child, or a cat, or something any other horse would flip out at,and remain completley calm... but newspaper just freaks him out!


----------



## Dressage10135

COWS!!! 

He had been used as a competitive trail horse for a while before I got him and was never afraid of cougars, bears, hikers coming out of nowhere, you name it. But for some odd reason, he is deathly afraid of cows. I usually make sure there are none when we go on trails haha


----------



## ridergirl23

^ my old hrose was afraid of cows! we even tryed putting him in a PEN with cows....he was fine until they LOOKED at him... those darn cows with their lazer beam eyes.

the weirdest thing.... i would have to say...... that evil troll in the wash bay, or the dragon in the trailer, or maybe the horse eating shadow monster?


----------



## dantexeventer

My lovely, sweet, chilled-out horse has become so bored in our little indoor (actually, so have I...) that he's imagined up all sorts of arena monsters.
The mounting block (which isn't at ALL scary when I mount or let him look at it) can make him bolt sideways across the arena, as can either of the far corners, and a small hole in the wall. Oh, and the chairs by the door, if there's a person in them.
The corner thing I kiiiiind of understand, because we had an unfortunate parrot incident there once. (Long story). The rest? Pure silliness.

OH! And if we pass a broken wooden pallet on the side of the road he does the abrupt shoulder-drop thing. Only pallets, nothing else - not deer running out in front of him, ATVs, bikes...and the pallets in the arena are harmless.


----------



## gypsygirl

my mums horse is terrified of cats, even if they are just sitting there !


----------



## Rosie Petals

Recycling bins! We've rode past barking, charging pitbulls and a LOUD, sputtering, dying van, but Woodmont is TERRIFIED of recyling bins. We're always brave and walk by those SCARY bins, but with lots of huffing and puffing and prancing. lol.


----------



## Honeysuga

Flag poles... even ones w/o flags....

Oh and me.. he flinches every time I move around him like I beat him or something... ditsy horse


----------



## IslandWave

My horse does mini spooks when we're riding when a leaf blows in front of her feet. A leaf. Yeah. xDDD


----------



## Maire995

My horse spooks at nothing :L but something he ran around the feild for 5 hours flat one day just staring to the left of him and when i chacke d there was NOTHING there normally hes sooo calm


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

hahah wel as i have mentioned before i live in rural spain so dont know if you guys will know what im on about but anyway furia is petrified of contadores (water meters) they are at the front of a house (quite far out) and are just a square concrete box with the meter in and she hates them!!! hahaha 
not forgetting the horse eating monster that hides in the trees, in the air and on the ground hahahahaa


----------



## Lottie95

One of the horses I used to ride - RIP  - was great at jumping but he was TERRIFIED of pink poles, he would jump all the rest but refuse every single pink one!


----------



## lilkitty90

ahaha this is a funny thread. my horse is scared of Flag poles with or without the flag like stated before. plastic bags... and cows.. she is DEATHLY afraid of cows. we were riding by a pasture for the first time. and she kept either A) trying to charge them through the fence or B) run super fast by them. and she snorting and blow snot and prancing and pawing the ground. she hated the cows and like stated before was ok untill they looked at her..

my moms horse is scared of Dragon Flies, red mud... , cracks in the road big rocks lol she is a silly ******


----------



## ilovestitch

My gelding Stitch is afraid of big rocks. If we are out on a trail or something and he have to pass a big rock his eyes get about the size of softballs likes its going to eat him. Oh well he is such a weirdo.


----------



## heyycutter

cutters not afraid of anything, however when i first got him he was afraid of the color Red, but red and black are my eventing colors so he had to get over that lol


----------



## BlueJayWay

Bicycles. 
Anything else, he's fine.


----------



## HeroMyOttb

My horse really dislikes a mini donkey, the first time he saw it he was up by the fence meeting other horses, the donkey pushed through the horses and Hero took off running, so did the donkey and they stopped and look at eachother. When ever the donkey is around my horse stops and tries to take off. But he didnt spook at a loose 600 ppound pig running to us lol


----------



## equiniphile

HOT AIR BALLOONS!

I was riding my gelding, Arthur, and the mini mare was running free behind me, and my mom was walking, in the fields behind my house. I was cantering, and then all of the sudden my bridle snaps in half. It was older, and I was too young to know how to oil it so I hadn't oiled it in a while, so I take full responsibility....So I get off to see how bad it's broken, and find that the cheekpiece on one side is snapped clean in half, and the bridle wasn't gonna make it back to the house. Especially with the way Arthur fights for rein when he wants to run lol. So I take a lead rope I carry just in case and wrap it around Arthur's neck in an attempt to keep him steady till we reached the barn. Yea, a battle lost before it starts. Well, it might maybe have possibly worked if a hot air balloon hadn't appeared 200 feet up, blowing fire and freaking out the horses. Arthur breaks loose, and canters with the mini mare "Lulu" in the general direction of another few fields....we run, desperate to get the horses before they reach a road, call 911 and tell them to post police on either end of the street to warn drivers there's loose horses. We're freaking out while running through the back 1000....until we get to the house and find both horses grazing in our backyard. YEAH. Arthur had somehow lost his saddle blanket from under his saddle (?!?) and I found it like 4 months later in the woods, all chewed up by some animal who'd stolen it lol.


----------



## riccil0ve

Neither of mine are afraid of anything.  I ride Ricci down the road on a not-very-big shoulder and she doesn't flick an ear at any of the traffic. We were running down the back road once and out of nowhere, a huge black dog launches out of the bushes not even three feet away, barking it's massive head off and Ricci couldn't have cared less. And Gracie was the bravest baby I've ever heard of. I brought her home at 7 months and she wouldn't even flinch at ANYTHING. Waving branches, my dressage whip flailing around, I've even thrown pine cones at her and she never even noticed!

So if they're afraid of something, I haven't found what it is yet. =]


----------



## eventerdrew

Ginisee- Smoke, tarps (we tried to make fake liverpools out of them but it didn't work... she's fine with real liverpools. haha). She isn't scared of them but she really HATES ponies.

Uma- Toadstools. Seriously. The horse is great with everything else. She will jump any jump with confidence, but toadstools? Game over.

Demi- just about everything. haha. She is just a naturally spooky horse. Mostly loud noises and things coming up behind her. And her shadow.


----------



## haviris

Well she's not terrified of them, but Gypsy is afraid of cows, she's getting better, there is a neighbor's cow that sometimes gets out and we put her back while we're riding. I thought we might have been in trouble when we went out into my dad's pasture into the middle of the cows and everytime we turned our backs on one group they'd start coming towards us. We finally pushed them back until they didn't want to have anything to do w/ us (I was proud of her, that was a big step forward!). She's really fine as long as they don't come at her. I've never had a horse that was afraid of cows. 

Now what she is terrified of, a demon mini that we sometimes see while riding. She's not afraid of minis in general (I have four), but she's pretty sure this one is demon spawn (I think it's mostly because she can't see him at first, she can only hear him).

My mule is afraid of my pot bellied pig (the feeling is mutual, they see each other and take off in opposite directions).


----------



## horsea

Lol, these are really funny. Butterfly is afraid of yellow daises on the side of the trail and butterflies (It's how she got her name). I have no idea why but, she can spot a yellow daisy a mile away and puff and sweat about it. I think she just may not like the color yellow, but It's usually the yellow daises because she can handle shaking a yellow blanket in front of her! And she hates when a butterfly touches her or is around her. She would FREAK if she knew how many touch her on the trails lol! Horses are so silly sometimes


----------



## RaiRaiNY

Coach is afraid of garbage pails, we're working on it when we ride on the road, but if someone has their pails out on the curb for pickup, he freaks.


----------



## greymaregirl

my old man is scared of stones... well more sort of small rocks the type people put at the end of their borders to stop people driving on them, we had a bit of fun one day with some dry stone wallers. they rushed out when he started playing up and turned the tractor engine off thinking that was scaring him. im not sure that they believed me when i told them he was fine with the tractor but actually scared of the stones they were using to build the wall. mind you one of them had a rangers footy shirt on and we are a celtic family maybe that was the problem!


----------



## riccil0ve

haviris said:


> My mule is afraid of my pot bellied pig (the feeling is mutual, they see each other and take off in opposite directions).


I hear that most horses are naturally afraid of pigs.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

This is gonna sound sooo weird but my horse is scared of foals. A baby broke loose at one of our shows and came WALKING not running over to him to say hi..(i was on his back so he wasnt tied up) at first he didnt notice but then the foal touched his leg and Phantom literally did a double take...he started backing up like a frieght train and the whole time im laughing cause hes scared of a baby. his eyes were wide and he was snorting up a storm but his ears were up and foreward and the baby just kept following him till its owners came ot get it. but the whole time after that whenever we rode by the foals trailer phantom would turn and look at it then walk sideways.I swear he probably thought that cute little thing was gonna eat him. lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Llamas!! He's starting to overcome his fear of cows and deer, but show him a llama and we're off to the races.


----------



## CloudsMystique

My mare is absolutely fine with dogs charging and barking at her, birds flying out of bushes, hogs running at her, snakes slithering by her feet, tortoises running to their burrows, donkeys hee-hawing, coyotes running across the trail, gators jumping into lakes, deer running out in front of us, armadillos scurrying through bushes, raccoons climbing trees, bunnies hopping across the trail, possums waddling across the trail, etc.... but a cow standing still in a field makes her freak out.

And then she's absolutely fine with cars, tractors, semi-trucks, motorcycles, bicycles, four-wheelers, trailers, lawn mowers, trains, etc... but construction vehicles (even when they're turned off!) freak her out.



My gelding isn't afraid of anything that would actually scare other horses, but he always spooks at stupid stuff like a rustling in the bushes or a shadow on the ground. He's weird.


----------



## anita

big M containers


----------



## sunshineo0o

I used to have a horse that was afraid of his fur. When I would groom him when he was shedding the fur would fall to the ground and he would get scared.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

sunshineo0o said:


> I used to have a horse that was afraid of his fur. When I would groom him when he was shedding the fur would fall to the ground and he would get scared.


 
That's so funny! It reminded me of my friend's horse who spooks every time he farts!


----------



## Ridehorses99

MyBoyPuck said:


> Llamas!! He's starting to overcome his fear of cows and deer, but show him a llama and we're off to the races.


Yep, my old reliable, been there done that trail horse does not like llamas. He snorted the entire trail ride after seeing one across the fence.


----------



## BritishReiner

My mare is afraid of the light on my phone  Just found that out today


----------



## wannahorse22

MyBoyPuck said:


> That's so funny! It reminded me of my friend's horse who spooks every time he farts!


^^^
OMG that made me laugh for like 10 minutes!


----------



## Chella

bubbles. If my kids blow bubbles any where near them they all freak out!


----------



## twh

My horse is a seasoned trail horse. Cars, dogs, walking thru branches, you name it, he's absolutely oblivious.

However, the one time I tried him over a tarp, the **** thing stuck to the studs in his shoe. He completely flipped out.

Can't think of anything that he's consistently afraid of, though.


----------



## grayshell38

Deja is petrified of pigs, or so I hear from the previous owners. I don't have any pigs around to test that theory. The goat has not made a good impression on her either, but I guess that happens when he is trying to steal grain from a pregnant lady!! That's more hate than fear though.


----------



## corporate pride

my big brave eventer takes on tractors wih hayrolls going less then a meter from him, screaming kids, harley motorbikes, trucks, anything with an engine.
but ozzie is affraid of dried leave, especially if they're in a wirly wind  hahaha, and he once spooked at them while trotting over them, it was a huge trot!! hahahaha
and cows!!!!:lol:


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Oh my horses have some weird ones. One year I showed my horse Thunder in 4-H who is a pretty big guy. When I entered the arena one prctice, one of my friends had a mini in there. Thunder wouldn't face away from it or be anywhere near it but when they lined us up he would just gaulk at it like it was the craziest thing he'd ever seen.

My horse Summer is afraid of open doors. She doesn't mind them being closed but if you open that door she's sure something is going to jump in.

My donkey Eeyore hates anything that doewsn't look like him or a horse and won't go cose to them for a while. When we got our first camel he wouldn't be within 50 feet of him. It was the same way with the camel then ostriches. He doesnt even have to be in the same pasture.

Our yearling mule jenny scares herself if she bucks, farts, or coughs yet she will walk across tarps and nock down the wood for my jumps like its nothing. She doesn't even mind the noise of the whip!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Also, my sister's pony Shadow is afraid of saddle pads. We had two kinda, an actual pad and just a blanket type. You should rub the thinner one on him all day long and even put it over his head and face but if you get that bigger one out, you're going to have a fight on your hands.


----------



## CaptainLiecy

lines of light in a part of the arena where the it's shaded. clyde jumps them 
the ticking noise of an electric fence, absolutely terrifying
any gels or creams that i try to put on him  quite inconvenient


----------



## FlyinSoLow

HorseOfCourse said:


> When we got our first camel he wouldn't be within 50 feet of him.


Am I reading that right? You have a camel? :shock:

My old horse was afraid of the sun light coming into the indoor doors and laying in the sand. For the longest time he would refuse to step into the sun light sqaure on the ground haha.


----------



## Pro

Dressage10135 said:


> COWS!!!
> 
> He had been used as a competitive trail horse for a while before I got him and was never afraid of cougars, bears, hikers coming out of nowhere, you name it. But for some odd reason, he is deathly afraid of cows. I usually make sure there are none when we go on trails haha


 
Same with Pro, been right up to bears etc. it's just cows!! Except he was an endurance horse not competitive trail.


----------



## Indyhorse

OMG these are hilarious. Seriously, I have tears. 

My son's pony mare Misty appears to be terrified of blue things. I was under the impression horses don't see blue very well, but by god this pony can spot it a mile away. My son was riding her in the back yard and I didn't realize the breeze had blown a blue plastic cup off the deck (not right then, some time before) and when she rode near it she started sidestepping and blowing at it. I didn't think too much of it until a later time, I was putting a water bucket out for the dogs, and I was replacing the old one (which was green, and she completely ignored) with a blue one, exact same size bucket, in the exact same spot, same water in it, and she would not walk within 10 feet of that thing, until I put the green one back, then it was business as usual. It wasn't completely confirmed, though, until I let my son pick out a new halter for her, and he chose a blue one. You should have seen how big her eyes got when I came at her with that thing, and it was a wrestling match to put it on her (she's normally always fine to put the halter on). After I got it on her I think she walked with her head cocked trying to look at it for three days. :lol:

The only other one is my big gelding Claymore - he hates spray. Give him a creek or pond and he'll play in it, splash and lay down and roll all day. Rivers, even quite wide ones - not an eye blink. Baths are just dandy. But a little bitty fly spray bottle has big bad him puffing, rolling eyes, and trying to snap the lead rope. He's a drama queen


----------



## Delfina

Upside down buckets with people standing on them. 

Doesn't mind an unattended upside down bucket, she turns those over to see if there's anything inside. Doesn't mind people standing on a mounting block, but stand on a bucket and the world ends! :shock: Only found this out because the mounting block is surrounded with ice and there was an empty bucket handy so I was going to use it instead.

I'm sure the neighbors have got to think we're nuts, my sister-in-law and I have been hauling around and standing on buckets for the past 2 days trying to get her over this. She even stood on a bucket while lunging her yesterday.


----------



## Brianna6432

Carly...hmm... I haven't yet discovered what she's afraid of. I've had her for four months so far and she hasn't spooked. She's very laid back. 
Though, whenever my dog and the neighbors dogs go at it through the fence ( right next to Carly's barn ) my horse gets mad at all the barking, not scared. She hates my dog because of that.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

FlyinSoLow said:


> Am I reading that right? You have a camel? :shock:
> 
> My old horse was afraid of the sun light coming into the indoor doors and laying in the sand. For the longest time he would refuse to step into the sun light sqaure on the ground haha.


Yep. A baby camel  Almost a year old now, I think. He lives with my two alpacas.


----------



## Brighteyes

A Percheron I ride, Moon, HATES balloons! Tried to ride her past one at a birthday party and I thought she was going to flip out for a second! She just crowhopped to the side and stared at it blankly.


----------



## Mickey4793

The farrier. My horse is horrified of the farrier. He doesn't kick out or anything when his feet are getting done but last time he got his feet done he pooped 12, and I mean, 12 times, out of nerves. 12 times in one shoeing session! He was so afraid! Whenever the farrier didn't have his foot in his hand my horse would dance back and forth with his back end and his head up and eyes bulging like a dork and I couldn't calm him. If I tack him up on the cross ties where the farrier usually works he is automatically afraid. It's kind of silly.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

I dont have the time to write all the things Sonny is afraid of  One time we were riding indoors and a beam of sunlight came through and he tried to go under it, mini ponies, and whips. Those are the main ones


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

xoSonnyLove1234 said:


> I dont have the time to write all the things Sonny is afraid of  One time we were riding indoors and a beam of sunlight came through and he tried to go under it, mini ponies, and whips. Those are the main ones


Don't forget dirt!!!


----------



## thunderhooves

my pony was afraid of................dun dun dun............ Mossy Rocks! lol


----------



## jiblethead

Havana is terrified of snow. And those metal things on the sides of the road. Nothing else, just those two. Whenever it snows she runs in circles, eyes popping out, tail straight up, sometimes even falling :? It's different than when she's just playing though...kind of creeps me out.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

EquestrianHollywood said:


> Don't forget dirt!!!


How could i forget?!?!?!!?!. Its completely terrifying.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

When I went to fair, I was assigned a stall in the horse half of the sheep barn. We had to share the wash rack with the sheep also. I never realized sheep baa-ed non-stop. All day, everyday. Athena freaked out. She would snort at them, side pass around them, and stare at them like they had 3 heads. It got better after the first day, but thankfully the pigs were two barns down because she would've had a meltdown!


----------



## angelsgrace

MY mare i deathly afraid of ..................mud.
And her shadow and cane toads , mobile phones, grass is often a culpret.
I find it very funny we were doing a thing at pony club to get our horses used to things she canterd over everything the other normal horses were balkin at .........(i ride her to and from pony club) on the ride back she shat her self looking at a horse a horse?


----------



## angelsgrace

O and don't forget cement


----------



## CobbleStep

I knew a horse who was petrified of llamas. I don't blame her. Another horse I knew was scared of snow, not when there was lots of it, but when there was a pile here and there.


----------



## ivorygold1195

HHAhah this is great! Ivy is scared of going down a hill and the going back up and thinking she is in a totally new world. Push, Wiseman, and Dealer are all afraid of the pony and poco is scared of poles and barrels  oh! and Poison is scared of little kids and strollers.(AKA my siblings)


----------



## AQHA13

holes in the ground  lol


----------



## Rule of Reason

EquestrianHollywood said:


> What is the oddest thing your horse is afraid of?


An oyster shell. :-o


----------



## VanillaBean

Does nothing count? lol. Sheena randomly spooks.....


----------



## iridehorses

As it says in my signature: _Just two: Things that move and things that don't._


----------



## dressagebelle

Haha. Great thread. My first horse was scared of the lines on the side walk. Both the red fire lines, and at the school the lines for where to stand when the buses come. He actually spent 10 minutes hopping around trying to figure out how to step off the curb without going near the lines (which was impossible), even though my dad's horse repeatedly walked over them to try and get the point across. My Arabian, she's scared of the open stall gate. She thinks that the world is going to end if I leave the stall gate open, and after yesterday, I think that she's gonna be even more freaked out. She also is scared of water. Not your typical water just sitting on the ground, or the water that gets sprayed on her body, or even the hose itself, but if I set the hose down on the mats, and turn the water on. She freaks out. She cranes her neck, snorts, starts dancing around, tries to avoid the water as it runs underneath her body and spends the rest of the time I'm trying to give her a bath, acting like the world is going to end. But if I am holding the hose, and turn it on, then go and start to spray her, she's absolutely fine, and then when I set the hose down to soap her up, she doesn't care. Its just if I turn it on while the hose is on the ground, and let the water run underneath her. Its quite comical actually. Oh, and I found out yesterday, that she's "terrified" of leg wraps lol. She is really just trying to be a drama queen, but she tore up her leg yesterday, and she's never had her legs wrapped before, and after she came out of sedation, she stood there, kept picking up her hind leg, turning her head around like she was going to itch her belly, and she would sniff the leg and start snorting and trying to turn around to see it better, which obviously didn't work as it was attached to her leg lol. She's such a funny horse.


----------



## Walkamile

This thread has been both educational and entertaining! LOL!

T is very steady, nothing much fazes her, but I do recall one particular incident.

We were in a parade and the theme was Mother Goose. Well, we were positioned directly behind a float that had an enormous mechanical mother goose. Every so often, the wings would raise up and "flap"! Well, T made sure to keep a consistent distance from that particular bird. As long as we keep that distance, everything was fine.

Walka, well, he is a horse of a different color. What I think will bother him doesn't. What I think shouldn't be an issue, usually is. Yup, any large rock or stump on his left side is of immediate concern. Same rock or stump on his right side, nope, nothing! Keeps things interesting that's for sure!


----------



## Gidget

my horse is deathly afraid of llamas


----------



## CaptainLiecy

Clyde likes to get revenge. If I give him a tap with the whip, half a lap of the arena later, he does a huge shy at nothing.
My mums horse is deathly afraid of golden retrievers. Any other dog, he's fine. But a golden retriever... NUH UH! One time it had a coat on, gosh, that was the end of the world.
Oh and our own dog, who he has lived with for 7 years, is absolutely terrifying when she's standing in the long grass. 
He also doesn't like going in the covered wash bay. Thinks the roof is going to fall on him.
He's a weird one, glad he's not my horse 
Scooby isn't afraid of anything really. He would come inside and sleep in my bed if he could.


----------



## DarkEquine

ALPACAS!!!! We have an alpaca farm right next to the riding school that I go to...Sabre HATES them! Loves cows, chickens, dogs etc. but get him anywhere NEAR those long necked freaks and he FREAKS!! hahah


----------



## lacyloo

Rocks...Those HUGE rock/bolder things you see in a persons garden for decoration. 
Took a good 15 mins for her to go up and sniff it. So its the things that DONT move that spooks her :lol:


----------



## Isabella

Strange as it is, my horse (who is 15.3hh) is afraid of minature horses and shetlands  he doesn't mind dogs, kids or anything like that, but whenever he sees a small horse, he eyes them off then flips out if they so much as take a step near him.


----------



## Rowzy

My horse is also afraid of minis. She used to be pastured with them and they would boss her around HAHA! Shes also afraid of her shadow...
My friend's horse is afraid of butterflies and refuses to cross yellow lines on roads.


----------



## JumperGurl

My first pony was scared of any type of purple, orange, or green paint.
Lamia is scared of other horses passing her while I'm riding and horses with blankets on.
Vivaldi is scared of baby horses.
Valle is scared of sprinklers.
My friends horse Data is scared of pebbles and flowers that he's passed 50 times already (he has noodles for brains).
My friends pony Gia is scared of any filled jumps.
And my mom's horse Avalon is scared of my trainer's voice (my trainer has a loud booming voice).


----------



## YummyDinos

Cows. It's their faces I bet.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Rico is afraid of Soda cans. He stepped on one once and totally flipped. Now he won't even go enar one. He has to stare at it for fifteen minutes before moving out again xD


----------



## ElizabethM

Me. I can be riding and then lean to fix a stirrup or something and have my mare spook at me, that person who has been on her back the past hour.:roll:


----------



## Bekky

Trees- whenever i ride to the woods with my mare and she sees one tree that looks a bit different than the others she's really spooked by it.
And my gelding is really scared of park benches.


----------



## aintnocitygirl

The sound of chickens. The clucking noises & all that. My mare can have them walk all around her but when they start to go crazy & making a whole bunch of noise... she freaks out.


----------



## SmoothTrails

A miniature horse. One of the mares I ride just can't get over those little things. We tried having her follow the pony, meet the pony, ride next to the pony, everything....She just wasn't ok with it at all. A little 5 year old was riding her, and she thought it was the most hilarious thing on earth. By the end she had stopped taking off running, but she would still shy to the side and just look very nervous if the pony looked at her.


----------



## RaiRaiNY

Coach was scared of his shadow on Tuesday....which I guess could be normal if he hadn't been out in the sun lately, but he was outside ALL DAY in the bright sun, and was only afraid of his shadow after I was on his back.


----------



## RedTree

my friends pony got scared of a cone on the floor 
there was no wind it no nothing and it was in the key race where you have to ride up turn around and go back and she got freaked out by the cone at the beginning but that pony gets scared of most things she gets over them eventually


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

SOAP SUDS!!!! hahaha  Every time I give her a bath, after I dump over the bucket and the soap suds come towards her she puts her head down, steps back, and snorts at them!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

ilovestitch said:


> My gelding Stitch is afraid of big rocks. If we are out on a trail or something and he have to pass a big rock his eyes get about the size of softballs likes its going to eat him. Oh well he is such a weirdo.


My mare is afraid of rocks too!!! :lol:


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

These are great! Keep um comming! 

Honor has a new one! He now doesnt like hoses in the air. hah and newspaper of course.


----------



## Benny

Hmm. Well Dancer is scared of branches on the floor. 'why in earth aren't they in the tree?!'
Twilight is scared of sand. xD
Willow used to be scared of the dog kennel.
And Kat used to be scared of puddles. Or buckets of water. Or any water that wasn't in a dam. I could trot her into the dam, jump off her, splash, in the dam. But point her to a puddle, or water tub, and she freaks. But you can't keep her out if the dam. xD


----------



## corinowalk

My first horse, King was as bombproof as they get. We dressed him up, we stood on his back, you could ride that horse backwards and upside down...get him near a sewer grate and he would poop his pants (if he had them that is!) 
Nico is terrified of motorcycles. Just this weekend a group of 20 of them blazed past us, a few of them reving their engines. He cantered in place the whole time. 
Scooter is absolutly terrified of mini donkeys and anything that is miniature. Even just the smell of them can make him fall over. (no joke!)
Dani is afraid of pigs...most of them are. 
Rosie is terrified of needles. Rosie is a 17+h Percheron with a butt as big as the back of a pickup. Get near her with a needle and she will scream!
Oh and one more, Pretty boy doesn't like the sound of his feet on a bridge. I think he thinks someone is chasing him! LOL


----------



## UnrealJumper

My horse, who has been all over the world, competed everywhere, seen everything. -.- is scared of a plastic bag -.-


----------



## maianikki348

buckets of water


----------



## sarahver

Big fire breathing TB stallion I used to train was scared of dead things. If we happen to pass a dead cat on the side of the road or a dead bird on a trail, you'd just about think he would faint in shock. It used to make me laugh that such a big macho horse would be scared of road kill.

Also, my little Australian Pony was scared of any horse that was smaller than him, generally Shetlands and Miniatures. Gotta say those things are vicious so I can't blame him for giving them a wide berth at shows.


----------



## Sunny

Strangely, Sunny- who is a 2-year-old TB filly, mind you- isn't scared of a darn thing. First time I layed a tarp down she walked over it just for fun. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Casper is afraid of pretty much anything animate and inanimate, but especially round bales out in fields. They're just waiting to pounce on him as he walks by, don'tcha know. :-x

JJ is fairly spook proof, and even if he does get startled, he spooks in place. To him, plastic bags are interesting because they just might contain something good to eat. 

My now deceased gelding was afraid of exactly two things: miniature horses and black cattle. Ponies were suspect too, but minis were apparently fanged, horse eating mutants.

Conny couldn't have cared less about any other color of cattle, but those black ones made him lose his mind. I have no clue why. His whole life, he never got over his fear of black moos.


----------



## corinowalk

Speed Racer said:


> Casper is afraid of pretty much anything animate and inanimate, but especially round bales out in fields. They're just waiting to pounce on him as he walks by, don'tcha know.


Scooter used to do the same thing. It took me 30 minutes to get him up close to it and then the fatty just started eating! Now I think he spooks just to get a break from riding and to get hay that he 'desperatly' needs!


----------



## equiniphile

My new TB is TERRIFIED of cows! It took her offtrack owner countless hours of lungeing her near them to finally get her to not bolt whenever she saw one


----------



## stormyweather101

at certain points my horse is afraid of walls.... yes. walls.


----------



## masatisan

Caleb was leading a trail ride this past weekend and freaked out when he saw sun bathers by the side of the trail. I know he was thinking something along the lines of "what the hell are those things and why are they on my trail? They weren't there last time!" I honestly don't think he realized they were human!

He also goes on high alert about _everything_ when it's windy.


----------



## MaggiStar

O god ok millie my retired pony is terrified off cows.......she has lived on a dairy farm for half her life!!


Puzzle is scare of tactors despite the fact 10+ go by him a day!!

Misty.......gravel!


best of all is magi she is scared of going through the gate into......her own field...........if another pony is in front, just on her own though its terrifying!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

greymaregirl said:


> my old man is scared of stones... well more sort of small rocks the type people put at the end of their borders to stop people driving on them,


ok, I have to say when I first read this, I thought this was hilarious. So I took Pumpkin out across the road for a 'trail ride' and he is going all and well, when we come to an area with the rocks like you posted...... so he freaks out :lol:

Typical him, to freak out at what i though was hilarious. great stories every one


----------



## dedebird

my horse dosen't like baths espically when i get to her face one time i was trying to get her mane he she felt the water get near her face and she started troting away it waz hularious because there waz water driping from her belly it waz like dripdrip drip me and my bff just stood there i waz like go get her and shes like no u go get her i'm like i'm holding the hose she grabs it from me and i go catch her it waz hulrious xD


----------



## Benny

Speed Racer said:


> My now deceased gelding was afraid of exactly two things: miniature horses and black cattle. Ponies were suspect too, but minis were apparently fanged, horse eating mutants.
> 
> Conny couldn't have cared less about any other color of cattle, but those black ones made him lose his mind. I have no clue why. His whole life, he never got over his fear of black moos.



Don't you know? The black cows have two jobs. Either you're a shadow stalker, or a ninja. Now not that they do their job any good, but they still have those throwing star things, and I'm not sure what shadow stalkers do though.


----------



## franknbeans

A boulder he sees every day, the electric box that has been in the driveway for years and the SAME end of the indoor he always works in. lol


----------



## franknbeans

Oh-and don't open a beer while on him! HAHA!


----------



## Jacksmama

My gelding is terrified on the measuring stick. I have worked with him on it since he was a foal. Rubbed it on him, petted and scratched him with it, just held it near him, let him smell and mouth it, but NOOOOOOOO, I have to figure out a way to keep his attention on something else to be able to get his height!


----------



## Jessabel

My horse has spooked at hair clips, water bottles, buckets, rabbits, invisible horse-eating monsters, and just about anything else that isn't dangerous. *facepalm*


----------



## roro

My horse does not tolerate rain well at all. He freaks out if he's in the indoor and hears it on the roof, and will throw a terrible fit if it rains while he's in turn out. He is also apparently afraid of cows.


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Yellow. Not sure why, but makes it interesting to cross a cross walk. Yellow paper, yellow stripes on road, just about anything yellow....


----------



## ridingismylife2

The pony I used to ride, Sultan is afraid of jump fillers! He will not jump over them xD The only way to get him over them is to growl at him.
The girl who is riding him now had such a hard time getting over a blue filler on monday.

And the fjord i'm riding atm, Unda doesn't like them at first either but once you get her over them once, she doesn't even look at them.


----------



## RawhideKid

My 21 year old mare, Grasshopper...who has been a range horse out in the wild and riden as a ranch horse for many years....I found is freaked at donkeys! I thought that was pretty wierd. But I guess that's how they look to her....wierd!


----------



## shaker

My Dixie will walk into the river with out any hesitation, but a mud puddle will send her side ways or she will jump it every time.

The oddest so far is the trampoline, she stares at it and side steps it even when no one is on it.

My daughters pony thunder, he doesn't spook at anything. He had a dog actually nipping his legs and thunder didn't even flinch. Fortunately my Dixie walked over and gave that dog a lesson on messing with horses. Dog hasn't been back since.


----------



## RawhideKid

Apparently, a mud puddle can look like a whole in the ground to them.


----------



## Cougar

He does not like city buses. Semis are fine but we used to live along a bus route and the bus freaked him out. I think it had something to do with people getting off it. School buses don't bother him though. Only public transit.


----------



## palominolover

Brighteyes said:


> A Percheron I ride, Moon, HATES balloons! Tried to ride her past one at a birthday party and I thought she was going to flip out for a second! She just crowhopped to the side and stared at it blankly.


the lesson horse one of my friends rides is also afraid of balloons, especially the ones that crinkle XD


----------



## Ebony2Rose

microwave ovens.... I was riding my horse on a trail, and she totally flipped out. Both times we passed it.


----------



## ilyTango

LMFAO. I love hearing about the ones who are afraid of their own farts. XD

As for mine...Tango's not really afraid of anything. OH, but the one thing she can't stand is tape measures. I don't know why. I think it's because of the cracking sound they make when they move.


----------



## carls007

Girds in the roads - he will do anything to get away from them!


----------



## Sunny

I have recently discovered two new things that scare Sunny. One is strangers. When she sees people she doesn't know, she stares at the for the longest time, eyes wide and nostrils flaring. When they move, she moves to face them and keeps staring. Lots of random people come to the barn to fish in the pond, and they all think she's crazy. And, two, watermelon rind. Most horses love it, including the other three at the barn. My aunt took some out to the horses, and Sunny was snorting and prancing around, staring at it like it was a monster. She wouldn't get closer than twenty feet of it. Hah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GraciesMom

Fly Spray!!


----------



## EbonyLover4Ever

My horse, Ebony is terrified of... foals! We were in a parade 4 days ago and he did fine. Nothing scared him. But when I was riding him a year ago, He started rearing when we rode past a foal. Then 2 weeks ago, his little half sister walked past his stall and he started freaking out. OMG Ebbers... I still love him!


----------



## apachiedragon

One of mine is afraid of the marker rocks at the end of my neighbors driveway. They are about 6 inches around. Absolutely nothing else.

Another had been riding by this particular mailbox for months, and one day they put numbers on it (not shiny reflective ones, just plain black ones), and suddenly it wanted to eat him!


----------



## Arksly

I just found this out Monday. Jesse is afraid of pink buckets he wouldn't even step on the spot of grass it was on. haha.


----------



## SavvyHill

I had a horse who could walk in parades and be fine, and could go on trails and be fine, and could compete in loud barrel shows with constant country music over the loud-speaker, but would spook at a squirrel in a tree or a chicken-coup. The funniest thing ever was the time I was working on desensitizing him, and I walked him over a tarp I had lain out. We had gotten through my obstacle course without him spooking, and I had put everything away, when a bird flew out of a tree nearby and made him spook ridiculously. I almost fell off!


----------



## purplefoal

I once knew a horse that was terrified of llamas... i personally think they are cute, but could understand why they might be freaky. I also once met a jumping horse who was apparently sold because he was bred to be a cattle cutter and was terrified of cattle. I've also heard of horses afraid of yellow flowers.


----------



## aspin231

Ok, so Whiskey is great with traffic, wildlife, other farm animals, tarps, pool noodles, cyclists, crossing water...
But heaven forbid your TOE touches his ELBOW. HUGE shoulder drop for that...


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

I was riding back into the yard the other day and shad spotted Ted (a big pup we've had for months now) and found him so scary! Wasnt going anywhere near that dog! Afterwards i had him tied while i was putting his gear and stuff away, and he didnt take his eyes off Ted...

Was so weird, he's lived with dogs his whole life


----------



## HollyBubbles

bubbles... 
she's backwards. 

Take her along our one way road on the side of a cliff with a huge milk tanker screaming past blowing horns and using engine brakes, thats fine, not a blink of an eyelid.
Take her past a piece of grass longer or different colour than the rest OMG ITS GONNA KILL ME IM GOING HOME.

Rode her today... along the road. by the tanker. Fine, thats great. Dead sheep on the side of the road (pungent odour and flies attacking) that caused a HUGE panic attack, and i mean HUGE, like rearing and bolting and side stepping and backing like a **** freight train. throwing head around, piaffe's (yet i cant get her to do them on command) spinning. she was adamant she was goin home. now i can understand that, im not to keen on dead things either...
On the way home, OMG POST, OMG GRASS, OMG DIRT, OMG HOOF ON ROAD, OMFG ITS AN ICECREAM CONTAINER then she does the whole *duck and cover, duck and cover, ruuuuuuunnnnn we're being ambushed. get back to the dead sheep and by ths time she's like hahahaha cool dead sheep lets kick it.
She's so wierd lol. and the miniature ponies are out for blood apparently.


----------



## apachiedragon

@ moroso, maybe you're tickling his funny bone! :grin:


----------



## drafteventer

Remington could probably have a bomb explode behind him and not blink an eye (exaggerating of course xD) but you get a jacket around him and its the scariest thing in the world
He's also afraid of spray cans and me being handed a crop while I'm on him. Funny horse, but I'm trying to get him over his fears.


----------



## aspin231

apachiedragon said:


> @ moroso, maybe you're tickling his funny bone! :grin:


maybe I am...


----------



## thehorseguy

mine is afraid of ducks. Don't know why..he just is....

~~THG


----------



## JumperStride

Caterpillars. I kid you not. QH i've known since his birth (he's 8 now) is spooky about a few things (rustling, loud noises, etc.) but the worst I've ever seen him spook was when one of those fuzzy caterpillars crawled up onto a fence post in one of our outdoors. Flipped. Out.


----------



## lilkitty90

DONKEYS!!! and cows i think i already posted about the cows earlier. but the other day we were walking up a private road me and mom and our horses. and this donkey stud runs up. they are perfectly fine. untill he brays! the both took off running through someone's yard! and almost into their house! we were soo lucky they werent home. and then they kept running and almost run onto the highway thank god for the one rein stop! because those girls were not stopping because that donkey was going to rip their tails off... or so they thought! i think that had to be my worst horse experience ever. my horse is usually pretty good about stopping even when scared. but no that donkey.. no matter how much i tried her stopping cues it wouldn't work i had to resort to the one rein stop and she was running so fast we almost cut a flip. needless to say. i'm not taking her down that private road again.


----------



## SavvyHill

If we're talking about bad spooks, this isn't an odd fear, but one time, my friend and I were trail riding and it was that period in between Winter and Spring, when things are sort of thawed but still icy, and it was really windy. Well, the trail we were on had a lot of dead trees, and a tree cracked, and Nicole and I both heard it, and my horse took off through pine trees and thorns and didn't stop even though I was pulling. Finally, when I screamed, "ROCKET!" He stopped. I think he heard the fear in my voice. I seriously thought he wasn't going to stop. When I got back over to Nicole, she was like, "I thought I was gonna have to come over and pick you up off the ground!" I don't really trust trees anymore. ESPECIALLY on that trail.


----------



## danastark

Our POA pony is afraid of mariachi bands!! Discovered that while in a parade-not afraid of floats and such but that band had him looking like a Lipizzan going backwards!

My Cody is afraid of a trickle of water running along a curb!? Loves to go into water but for some reason is afraid of water along a curb-maybe looks like a snake???


----------



## ellygraceee

Barcoo is terrified of shire horses and the lady who walks past our house in the afternoon. Joe is terrified of ponies and nothing else, which is odd - he was the competition horse that I bought off the daughter of a riding school owner... Toby is scared of grass, street signs, loose horses, waving arms, chaff bags, wheelie carts, my riding instructor, my baby cousin, mounting, trains, horse drawn vehicles, cats, dogs, cement gates, bunting, flags, grandstands, crowds, clapping, my friend's horse, grey nomad caravanners, bikies, semi-trailers and car horns. But he's not spooky at all when he's with his best friend Ollie, my friend's horse who is equally as spooky.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

My hunter/ jumper is afraid of poles, jump standards, and cavaletti when we ride past them. He's a jumper! He shouldn't fear those things! But when we jump, he just can't get enough! lol
There's also a part of the trail that I call the "tunnel of death" it is in a neighborhood, so there are houses on either side of the trail, and there are trees and bushes in the backyards. It makes it so that it is always fairly dark in there (compared to no trees) and he freaks out when we go past it alone. He's fine with other horses though, lol. And we pass that trail EVERY DAY. You'd think he'd be immune to it by now. lol


----------



## ChristianCowgirl

I had a horse spook at a hat once... My friend had one that spooked at the color yellow. And a couple days ago, I discovered that Andy is terrified of firecrackers while the rest of the herd totally ignores them. (He's a little Shetland and tried to bury his face against me every time he heard one.)


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding

jack is afraid of goats. on the trails there is a pasture with goats, and jack stops dead in his tracks and just stares and goes all wide eyed. too funny


----------



## smrobs

Dobe is fine with people milling around, and he is fine with plastic bags on the ground or blowing in the wind, but if you put a plastic bag in the hand of a person, he thoroughly dislikes that LOL. I wonder why he is okay with them separately but together makes for a boogeyman?


----------



## ChristianCowgirl

smrobs said:


> Dobe is fine with people milling around, and he is fine with plastic bags on the ground or blowing in the wind, but if you put a plastic bag in the hand of a person, he thoroughly dislikes that LOL. I wonder why he is okay with them separately but together makes for a boogeyman?


Have you always had him or did you but him? It's possible that something happened in his past that involved both and was freightening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

No, I got him as a 3 year old but he was completely unhandled (captured off the prairie as a yearling and then kept in an arena by himself until I got him). I have always just figured it was one of his little quirks, and he has a lot of those LOL. He doesn't misbehave when he sees one, he just gets a little nervous.


----------



## gypsygirl

i used to ride a horse that was afraid of nothing...except rocks, just a rock sitting on the side of the trail...go figure

gypsy isnt really afraid of much. she is sometimes a bit spooky bc she is green & hasnt been many places, but she gets over it really quickly then pays no mind =]

scout is still afraid of some people & also the click of the electric fence. people have been horrible to him in his past. he doesnt like loud people or people trying to touch his face//esp when they do it quickly. many people are surprised by this bc he is such a good quiet horse, i think they take it for granted that he wasnt like that up until a few years ago.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lol gypsy my mare is scared of rocks too!!! I've even jumped her over them and still every time we do it she hesitates!  haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65

ThinkingOfRiding said:


> jack is afraid of goats. on the trails there is a pasture with goats, and jack stops dead in his tracks and just stares and goes all wide eyed. too funny


Hunter is very afraid of goats. I have a route that I take him for walks on and it can take a very long time. First we have to pass the llamas and the sheep, thats not sooo bad but then we get to the goats. Tail goes up eyes wide and snorting like crazy. Silly goose.

Duke (percheron) was terrified of little donkeys. I thought he was gonna bolt and they like come up to his knees ****.


----------



## mom2pride

Hmmmm...aside from men, my mare isn't all that spooky. Although she really doesn't like being taken for walks in the dark...so I guess she's afraid of the dark? She's not like, 'jump on your human' freaked out, just more tense and on her toes.


----------



## Hunter65

MyBoyPuck said:


> That's so funny! It reminded me of my friend's horse who spooks every time he farts!


Ha ha ha my dog does that


----------



## Azale1

We have a trail horse at my work that Yesterday freaked out at a rock with bird poop on it. He passes this rock everyday and yet for some reason because it had poop on it this time passing it he completely freaked out. Hense the reason he is still only a guide horse.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

My horse is scared of fly masks, no idea why. Oh and fly spray, even though you can hose her down in summer and she's completely fine!


----------



## whiskeynoo

hob-knob hates yellow flowers out on hacks, but only when they're in huge clusters. i can remember i was going past a bush that had loads of them and he was sidestepping and snorting at them and he would not take his eyes off them, when he's with other horses though he's fine lol, he also highly dislikes caravans.


----------



## ottosmum

ottos terrified of sheep! but only if they move or bleat, if they are still and silent its all good :lol: he tries to chase them :shock:


----------



## Regan7312

a horse at the barn i ride at is afraid of the girth..he will pass straight out to the ground if you girth him inside the barn, you have to walk him outside of the barn and put it on lol


----------



## horsegirlmaddy

Jump standards. She's a jumper


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Parked cars.... no problems with moving cars, but as soon as it stops moving he thinks it's going to eat him.


----------



## gypsygirl

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> lol gypsy my mare is scared of rocks too!!! I've even jumped her over them and still every time we do it she hesitates!  haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thats hilarious !! rhydy never minded jumping them, but trot past them ? no way


----------



## 888vegas888

the pony i used to ride was afraid of street arrows. you know, the arrows painted on the asphalt in turn lanes on public streets. yeah, i rode him in the Christmas parade a few years ago, and he would either snort and go waaay around them, of jump like a billion feet over them. 
and my friend's horse FREAKS when a water bottle is being handed to his rider...
oh, and once, i was schooling a pony, and stopped for a water break, and the horse next to her farted, and the pony i was on FLIPPED OUT and ran around the arena bucking and squealing..... a pony afraid of farts...

.....


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding

jack is scared of his farts too. lol. he will fart then spook, buck etc.


----------



## DarkAngelMJH

My horse doesn't like signs that aren't meant to be there like roadwork sighs. If it's on a post it's fine, but on the floor and she freaks even into oncoming traffic once.


----------



## palominolover

GraciesMom said:


> Fly Spray!!



one of the horses a person at my barn leases, was afraid of fly spray aswell, she would back up and rear if you tried to put any on here XD


----------



## Magnum Opus

1. Getting his ears wet

2. Box fans

3. Kittens. Not adult cats. Just kittens.


----------



## Seifur

Bones! I was riding on the beach with my sister once and we saw a whalebone in the sand. My sister got off to pick it up and was gonna hand it to me, but my mare was like ,,Oh hell naw!" and just started backing up to try to get away from it. xD


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well apparently today Sandie decided she is afraid of barn jumps 

OH GOD WHAT IS IT?!?!?! 









Mommy I don't have to JUMP THAT THING do I!???!









Why, yes you do Sandie! 









OKAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8x


----------



## TinRoses

LOL @ the barn jump!


1.) Sedona is afraid of her fly-mask only if you make it seem like a big deal. She'll throw her head up and back up and roll her eyes and sticker her upper lip out and the works. But if you ask her to drop her head and just get the thing on? No dramas.

2.) Fathom, the yearling, is afraid of mud and standing water ONLY right after her bath. IE: she will NOT walk through it and will actually half/rear and pivot to get around it. Not violent, just all pirouette lady-like. Give it an hour after bath time when she's dry? All bets are off and she's back to being a mud puppy. Crazy.

3.) I had a horse who was terrified of mail boxes but would walk up to running big rigs and touch her nose to the front engine grill and walk past them as they let out brake air pressure without blinking an eye... But mail boxes? Bets were off. Finally I set one up in the corner of her stall and left it open/doorless with treats in it. Mailboxes became her best friend.

4.) A show horse at a previous barn was TERRIFIED of birds. All birds great and small. And nothing could convince him otherwise. It was a bad situation.

5.) I've now known.... 4 horses including a HUGE Warmblood stud that are TERRIFIED of ponies/minis. All I have to say is WTF. Do they think they possess a shrinking disease that's highly contagious and thus worthy of freaking out to get out of eyesight?


----------



## Sunny

^^ Lol at the shrinking disease. I've just discovered that Sunny is scared of Texas pride. Our farrier came to fish at the pond in the pasture and he had set up a chair with a Texas flag on it. She came to walk up to me to get her pats and the chair was a few feet behind me. Sunny just puffed up, grew about three inches, and snorted all wide-eyed for about 5 minutes. Made me laugh. I wonder how she feels about the other surrounding states.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## qha4

1.his own reflection
2.picknic tables
3.dust


----------



## Tymer

Butterflies. She will snort and rear a little if one flies by while I'm riding. Seriously...You can STEP ON THEM and they would die!

And patches of mud that she has to walk through that weren't there yesterday. Weirdo.


----------



## Eliz

I know some horses that will spook at something they've walked by calmly a million times. Or something in their pasture that they live close to...
Crazy kids.


----------



## Starlet

qha4 said:


> 1.his own reflection
> 2.picknic tables
> 3.dust


That's funny how he doesn't like his reflection. One of my mares adores her reflection. We were at a barn once that had mirrors along the arena walls and she would stop and smell and stare at herself for a long time. I would have to kick and kick to get her going again. My sister was like "your horse is so vain!"

But we have a horse who is afraid of campfire. Our fire pit is right by the pasture and she will stay in her shelter until we're done with the campfire.:lol:
We have another horse that doesn't like snow. She'll go through it but she steps so high, she looks like she's a dressage horse or a lipizzaner.:lol:


----------



## Esquire

Lately, of the arena footing being kicked up against the walls. It makes a noise but it's not the loud, and seriously he does it the whole time I'm lunging him, but as soon as another horse begins trotting and kicks some up he starts spooking. Such a dorky boy!


----------



## equinesmitten

Llamas concern Skip a lot. :lol: "Whoa, what kind of crazy horse is that?!?!"


----------



## carls007

*Grids!!*

My Horse is afraid of Grids, puddles and anything dark on the roads, there could be a section of tarmac on the road and he will side step away from it. There was a helicopter flying past our heads the other day and the noise was really loud, he didn't bother at all, it always seems to be the little/oddest things they get scared of!


----------



## iridehorses

My guy is only afraid of two things: things that move and things that don't.


----------



## beau159

My horse (16.1 hh Paint) is terrified of minature horses. 

I think he thinks they are little Igor monsters or something.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

Hahaha, once we bought this giraffe statue thing, about as tall as me, so like 5"10. We put it next to the field and Tazz was terrified of it, completely. He also doesnt like water. Lottie's pretty bombproof so far...


----------



## PonyAngel

Well my pony, Samson, is so desensitized to everything- we live by a loud dairy farm with tractors crashing stuff and making loud noises- thunder and lightning and snow don't bother him a bit- i can do almost anything with him- but he completely flips out at wind! its like hes a whole different horse when the wind is blowing. its crazy. I dont know how i could desensitize him to that- maybe put a huge high powered fan blowing on him and holding him with the lead?? LOL


----------



## Losthope236

My girl isn't really scared of much so far usually it startles her (like a rock, cone, barrel, fire hydrant etc) and she's over it. But approach her with a rope, especially her rope halter and she's gone and don't even think about touching her with it lol, she's gotten much better with it now though but were working on it. The girl is so weird, on our round pen there is a loud squeaky gate that the wind was blowing pretty good, a gate most horses her age would freak out about, anyway I walk up to it with her and let her look as we stand there a hugh gust of wind comes and catches the gate and it almost smacks into me and her. All she did was take a step back and raise her head out of the way then move to sniff it . I went to close it and she tried to bite it, silly girl.

She's also scared of two horse trailers with ramps, give her a step up and stock trailer and she'll load and back off like a lady.


----------



## Snookeys

Cones. Like, cones that mark points in a show class. Oh and my pomeranian.


----------



## Kay26

Plastic bags, moving or still- nuff said they are terrifying !...also storm grates/drains that arn't even noticable....he can spot them a mile off.


----------



## Rosalle X

our old horse tom isnt scared of anything hes 30 but i still take him out sometimes the only thing he has to be encoraged to walk past is red berries like holly bushes, he dosesnt mind dogs i just walk him straight up to them and they get scared (there are some inconsiderate people who live down the our track and they just let there dogs rome free, it annoys me so much), my old horse was though, one of their dogs ran up behind us out of knowhere, he spooked, slipped and fell on me.

Our new liverys horse is afraid of pigs, goats, gates, big trees and big twigs so far lol.


----------



## Rascaholic

Rascal is afraid of squirrels..terrified even. Which is bad since we have dozens living in the trees. When we first got him I was leading him down our graveled driveway and a squirrel ran across in front of us and he almost took my arm out of the socket. The big baby is also afraid of MY cell phone. No others, just mine. I even changed the ring tone, nothing works. So now it goes off when I am with him LOL.This actually worked out pretty well cause I don't like cell phones either hehehehehe


----------



## Perfection

My mare is afraid of stethoscopes. Don't know why, she never made bad experiences with them. As soon as the vet appears with one of those she gets nervous and you can see the white in her eyes. When he is trying to touch her with those she pulls her head up and shies away from the vet. :think:


----------



## Cowboy Ken

I was told my horse is afraid of Llamas!
and I don't mean boots.
I brought him home to 4 miniature donkeys at our place, and he huffed and puffed
when introduced to them. 
The previous owner tells me, its a grave day, when my horse encounters a LLAMA. So watch out!


----------



## charlicata

The only thing that I've found that Rose is scared of are pigs (or hogs). I was told that most horses are if they haven't been around them much because they look like moving rocks. 

Rook seems to be scared of any "horse eating" monster. Like the horse eating rabbit that moved in the weeds a couple of weeks ago when I came off of him.


----------



## teddybear

my horse doesnt care about anything, tiny yappy dogs chasing her, german shepards biting at her heals, rabbits running across the trail, plastic bag rattling. bit if the imaginary monsters come into the arena she bolts like theres no tomorrow.  but its why i love her!


----------



## jchunterjumper

the only thing that my horse is afraid of is other horses in fields. this horse would jump over an alligator if asked, but, oh man, horses in a field? she flips. it is really fun when you are at a show and horses are schooling in fields.....


----------



## paintluver

Romeo is terrified of puddles....
He will do anything, have deer jump out, loud noises, shows, kids, etc
but he hates *puddles*


----------



## GarlicBread

Willie was afraid of a little bull thing at a playground that kids could sit on and rock back and forth. :lol:

It was the weirdest thing. Once he saw it he just stopped, and it took a lot to get him to walk again. Silly horse, I really miss him. (He's all the way in Germany, my cousin's horse.)


----------



## collegehillboy55

Mailboxes


----------



## Sahara

My trail mare doesn't spook at much. The last thing that caught her off guard was her own shadow as it popped up on a shed we were passing. Another thing that catches her off guard occasionally is the hum of telephone wires when we are road riding. Silly horse.


----------



## Luvs2jump

Deer, if they dart out at the last minuet or barrels being rolled around. He's fine with kids in a above ground pool, trackers rolling by, etc but if the deer move and dart out, he'll duck to the side. For some odd reason, he doesn't like 50 gallon drums being rolled around either! Then in his mind, "If mom's OK with it, then so am I". Gotta love my silly guy!


----------



## kpptt2001

Poop....yup!

When we ride in the indoor arena and another horse poops, it's pretty darn scary. Even scarier is after it has been removed - he can smell it but can't see it, therefore it's hiding and going to jump out and eat him. 

The other day we did a nice two stride line...the first jump was his own poop.


----------



## Strange

I rode some horses this weekend that thought the round bales in the field were terrifying! Especially the ones that were loaded up on a wooden cart. Those were even scarier when the wind made the cart creak a little! They must have thought the round bales were growling at them.


----------



## Katesrider011

One of my lesson horses is scared of antbeds. Will go out of the way to avoid them. Even dodges them if he doesn't see them till last minute.


----------



## saddlebredlover

My first pony had a thing about flattened roadkill on the side of the road... He'd look carefully as he walked all the way past it, THEN he'd shy and jump sideways because he FINALLY decided it was SO scary! (dumping me in the dirt)

One of my Saddlebred show horses was kept at a private barn next to a large wooded property where some wild hogs were kept. One day I was walking him next to the fence line and the underbrush started rustling and the hogs started snorting. My horse took off for the barn with the biggest trot he ever did in his life, eyes bugged out, neck arched, snorting... He was absolutely GORGEOUS, but terrified.

One of the TWH pleasure horses we had years ago had a big phobia... TRAINS!! My Mom was riding him one day (I was on the "crazy" one!), when we could hear a train nearing that ran next to the trail we were riding on. They were used to hearing the trains from a distance, as their pasture was not far from where we were riding. My Mom felt his heartbeat pounding through the big western saddle she was using, and he started trying to rear. She got off and held him as the train went by, turning him so he could see it, and he reared and tried to get away from her. She had me get off, but the horse I was on, the "crazy" one, never moved a muscle. Go figure!


----------



## qha4

kpptt2001 said:


> Poop....yup!
> 
> When we ride in the indoor arena and another horse poops, it's pretty darn scary. Even scarier is after it has been removed - he can smell it but can't see it, therefore it's hiding and going to jump out and eat him.
> 
> The other day we did a nice two stride line...the first jump was his own poop.


 Wow,thats an....um ,interesting one.:lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Culverts. Zierra is terrified of culverts. If we're riding down the road, it's priceless because she'll spot one, immediately start snorting and side passing to the other side of the road where it's simply a count down of 3...2...1 until she sees THAT one and immediately leaps back to the OTHER side of the road. We usually have a good laugh. It's the only thing she's convinced will kill her.

Jynx is afraid of deer but I wouldn't call a 3 year old being terrified of things EXPLODING out of the bush behind her all that unusual.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Well i have yet to figure out what Jack isnt afraid of! hehe. But the one that makes me laugh is he is absouluteley terrified of the sound of knocking a rail in showjumping! He hates!! In mid air he will shy about 20 metres if he touches it. It tends to work in my favour though :lol: i dont have to worry about penalties, he is extra careful.. 

Karlos has a few issues with looking at channels he swears a big water monster is going to come out of the bloody gigantic water and eat him!! And doesnt understand why i wont let him gallop home..:****: not forget our whole valley is full of channels....


----------



## kpptt2001

qha4 said:


> Wow,thats an....um ,interesting one.:lol:


Ha-ha!! Yup, he's slightly odd - that's why I love him! :lol:
He's fine with outdoor manure...just the ones inside that are scary! lol - Must be the change from riding outdoors to indoors. He is a pretty solid citizan and rarely spooks at anything...so of all things he spooks at, it's poop instead of the legit monsters such as the raccoons that scramble around on the roof, or the scarecrows hanging from the jump standards. :?


----------



## myhorseriesen

well you guys are going to LOL at this.
my horse is afraid of ...almonds 
he is good for everything else but when i walked in his paddok eating almonds he started freaking out. he is so weird but i love him:lol:


----------



## dedebird

my horse is afraid of my dads hat x]


----------



## Missdv

My Kalila hates the little blue ADT security signs in front of peoples houses, she will do a spread leg freak if they sneak up on her and watch them as she walks by, Oh and dragonflies, they are always coming out of the bushes to attach her.

And my hubby said Woodmont is one of the coolest horse names he's ever heard.


----------



## Mocha26

Neon colors. lol i swear it's like anything bright colored she flips out. Or plastic, anything that's made out of plastic. She's sort of a spaz. lol


----------



## gottalovemy10

carrots. so scary! i have ten horses, only three actually will eat them or not run away when i hold one up. it's pathetic, yet very funny!


----------



## BlueJayWay

Literally Butterflies. 
Bears, no biggie. 
Moose, elk, cotoes..Nothing. Just Butterflies.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

*Horse scared of his own whinney*

hi,
my horse gets scared sometimes of his ownn whinney. He would neigh to another horse and half way through would get spooked it is very funny to watch hahahaha. He also seems to be scared of cool drink eg. solo he trots to the other side of his yard if we have some!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## beauforever23

barrels. yea show im a barrel and he's out of there and yeah show him a hoofpick and he'll pin his ears back, move from side to side - he doesn't care if you pick his feet but, show it to him and nuh uh and the farrier haha the farrier comes in and he runs outside or if he's in the pasture he will NOT come anywhere near me and it's ridiculous to catch him.


----------



## xeventer17

My old guy (RIP) was the most bombproof horse I ever met. It was incredible. A bear walked through the middle of his pasture one day (we watched it happen) and he barely blinked and eye. But spoons, oh god, they were the end of the world. He flipped himself over more than once because someone had a friggin spoon. It was absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Azaria

The camera flash. I've never met a horse who was startled by it every single time it went off. I take a bazillion pictures, you'd think she'd be used to it by now! Nope, every time I take the camera out she'll jump at the flash for the first five pictures minimum. And she looks ticked right off afterwards too...I get the evil eye when we've completed a photo shoot. LOL


----------



## Roberto

My baby, going on 3yrs. old, Pistol is afraid of the clippers/shears. Now I know this isn't the oddest thing, because most horses are afraid or leery of the "clippers" until they are desensitised to them. But Pistol isn't afraid of the clippers/shears if you turn them on next to him. Shaving his bridle path, ears, legs, and wiskers. He's afraid of them ,if you turn them on and try to approach him with them on, buzzing. He pins his ears and starts striking the ground. He sits kind of back on his haunches and strikes like paddling. I think, he thinks they are a snake and is trying to kill them. If they weren't so expensive, I might try throwing one on the ground to see if he would kill it. The first time he did that, I turned them off and looked at him. I couldn't believe it. So, I turned them on again and tried to approach him and he was gonna kill it. I turned them off and then had a great laughing fit. He didn't think it was to funny.


----------



## henrybo99

my horse is very calm so he doesnt often spook but he has spooked at bunnies or birds pop out when we are riding in fields.


----------



## xXHorseFreakXx

Peri HATES mini's. The last show we were at there was a bunch of mini classes and ours were right after, so warm-up was...interesting. But she has a long list of horse eating monsters and I've noticed I start to tense up whenever I see one of those things. Even if I'm not with her! lol


----------



## Beau Baby

grass. yea my horse is retarded that way. grass and dirt are so frightening but only when i'm riding him for other people.


----------



## Mythilus

Sneezing. From a 20 y/o stallion. Yes, by 20 MOST horses have grown up and/or gotten used to the world, and yes, stallions - aren't they supposed to be brave to protect their herd? Well, if you sneeze on old Bee, he will jump and spread his legs, spin around then do little half-rearing hops.

My other horse has almost been run over by a car, didn't bat an eye. But God forbid a flyveil come near her! Like Roberto said with shears, its not wearing the veil she hates, its seeing it coming towards her!

...Weirdo...

OH! And lets not forget my latest edition, Speed Craft (Corey. Yes, another Corey. My old Corey is gone now). Corey the Second HATES people sitting down. I used to track ride him when he raced and if I cam off the track and someone was sitting down on a chair or a log or anything he'd whip around and try to run back to the track, even with PACIFIERS on. Pacifiers are blinkers with mesh over the eyeholes for particularly nervy or spooky horses.


----------



## cher40

My old horse, Star, (R.I.P) worked himself into a foamy sweaty frenzy when our neighbours brought in sheep. My mom's horse jumped when my hubby was riding because a butterfly flew in front of him. He loves to tell that story. And my new boy is apparently afraid of cows. Luckily there are no cows around. 

Great thread. I had some giggles reading the replies. The spoon story was really funny..lol


----------



## SilverSpur

my boy Knievel was pretty bomb proof. untill one day he saw a baby rabit about 15m infront on him on a trail. it was the devil and there was no way he was moving untill it stoped looking at him.


----------



## Sarahandlola

Hay lol. She is not afraid to eat it but one day when she was very sweaty I had no way to dry her so I used hay. She was terrified of it being rubbed on her XD


Also when traffic cones are lying down she is afraid of them. When they are standing she is not =/ Same with jump wings


----------



## Buckcherry

A TB I used to have was scared to death of cows. He would spin and snort and back up and would not get near them... And his pasture was right next to a pasture of cows. But if I tried walking him past their pasture to go on a trail ride he would freak out..


----------



## RansomTB

My TB only spooks at the kids next door in their barbie jeep, he must not like the noise that it makes....other then that he is good about things. 

The QH I used to show hated everything in the show ring, she hated horses coming up behind her, even if they gave ample room, she spooked (i mean took off running) at the jump standards outside the ring, and she hated the loud speaker when they would ask for a transition. Needless to say you never knew what horse you were going to get, she was crazy and I dont show her anymore, 3 years of trying to work her out of it, I gave up. 

I found this shirt the other day PRICELESS and so true....

Horses are scared of 2 things Dark T-Shirt - CafePress


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Humm, 

My OTTB is scared of some one clapping. You clap he will take of and shake like a leaf. other then that we've had bird fly in front of us with no problem.

My QH/TB is scared of any kind of bag. Paper, plastic, fabric. you name it. Also i was rubbing him down with a shirt two days ago and it took me ten minutes to finally touch him with it.

And my step dads paint is terrified of everything. He was beaten by him first owner and has a thing of trusting people. He trusts me very well though. And only me. He's getting use to my step dad know though.


----------



## NicoleS11

My new gelding is scared to death of my trainer...the same guy that started my horse for frick sakes. haha. Whenever im on my horse and getting a lesson and if my trainer even takes a step towards me on my horse he just comes unglued...the other day my trainer was walking up to me to pony a colt while the trainer got on/off him. It took all I had to just get my horse..who is normaly pretty quiet...to stand still long enough for me grab ahold of the lead rope for the colt and wrap it around my horse...goofy horse...

Oh, and the mechanical cow/flag tries to eat him at times...lol


----------



## cher40

Sarahandlola said:


> Hay lol. She is not afraid to eat it but one day when she was very sweaty I had no way to dry her so I used hay. She was terrified of it being rubbed on her XD
> 
> 
> Also when traffic cones are lying down she is afraid of them. When they are standing she is not =/ Same with jump wings


lol...she's probably thinking what the "heck are you doing with my food. That's not where it goes dummy"....lol 

And we get on the backs of these silly beasts...:shock:


----------



## PaintLover17

My mare is scared of foals! She walks past a couple when she leaves/come back to her stall, and she gets really nervous and jumpy! They are usually in a stall where she can't see them, but if they are in the mini turnout thing behind the stalls she freaks! The strange thing is she was a brood mare most of her life...


----------



## DrumRunner

let's see..

My gelding pretty bomb proof..however, he is TERRIFIED of any bag. ziploc bags, grocery bags, feed bags, trash bags.. any bag will eat him! 

My mare is pretty bomb proof too. the only problem I have with her is that we will be trail riding and she gets sooooo excited about trail riding because she gets to go see everything. She will be walking and looking around every where and then for NO reason at all she will jump sideways or just stop and snort. I will be riding with my friend Sierra and say "watch Nikki, she's going to jump at this stick when she sees it" We get by the stick and she spooks at it like "oh my god! Where did that big horse eater stick come from?!" and she will just look at it and walk off...weird horse!


----------



## Clair

UPS Trucks.

Those people drive way too fast..
They even scare ME.


----------



## phoenix

Hilarious thread!

My gelding is scared of leaves, we were on trail once in the fall and some leaves dropped of a tree he spooked and bolted into the tress and the situation just went from bad to worse as i tried to get him back to the trail.

He's not afraid of plastic shopping bags but put a chip/crisp packet anywhere near him and he'll think it's trying to kill him.

i don't know if he's afraid of dogs or if he just really doesn't like them but a few boarders have told me he's tried to kill some of their dogs if they're loose and get into his field. he also does this with cats, once when i was riding in an arena i got taken for a stomp and kill the kitty ride, it wasn't fun.


----------



## BrokenBit

Chunks of snow in the arena.


----------



## Nina

I live in newcastle in england and they have triangle signs on the floor with a adult and child in them to show a school is close by and my horse is petrified of them, she will walk over any other sign but for some reason this woman and child is like some monster trying to get her lol its so funny bless her.


----------



## CommaJam

Mine is afraid of bubble gum (when you make a bubble with it...).


----------



## DarkEquine

Puddles of water (she would rather LEAP over them than go through them! haha)


----------



## ShezaCharmer

Folded up chairs. Not unfolded chairs. What kind of horse is afraid of folded up chairs.

Oh and occasionaly Charm is afraid of rain. Yes rain not thunder. Rain makes her jump and run around her paddock or with me on her if we get stuck in the rain.


----------



## Jessskater

Plastic bags. Very annoying when you go out for a ride and people are putting there garbage out -_-


----------



## GreenTreeFrog

My umbrella as I found out tonight.


----------



## MyLittleHunter

Dallas isn't a fan of Turkeys. Especially the big white domestic ones(my neighbor has some that he lets loose from time to time).

And I've yet to find something that scares Shaymus. That pony has nerves of steel. lol 

Both my boys have really good minds, I'm thankful for that. I mean I'm scared of Turkeys that coming flapping out of dense undergrowth too. lol


----------



## Palomino Brigade

His own shadow. Somtimes, I'll be riding him on the side of the road and the sun will come out and cast his shadow on the asphalt. He flares his nostrils and sidesteps until I turn him and calm him down. It's hilarious. Just HIS shadow, not like the shadows of trees or other horses or cows or anything. That and birds get him. It's actually quite funny.


----------



## bellagris

Her own tail for about a month!


----------



## glitterhorse

My horse Tazz is afraid of my chihuahuas! I would be too if they nipped at my feet (;
He's like an elephant afraid of a mouse!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

my miniture pony!!! My horse is terrified of her!! I swear the mini is trying to kill us!!


----------



## Livy

Mud puddles... He'll sniff and stare at it like it's going to swallow him up!


----------



## laurenxo

The horse I ride is so calm, he can walk most things and even if other horses bolt he either slows down and stops or keeps going as normal. However he is extremely afraid of the white ropes that divide up the arena especially if they flap in the wind.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

A horses tale:
Told by the horse: Ok, how's this, my rider comes to me today, chucks this saddle on me, put's a horedously cold bit in my mouth and gets on me. SHe nudges my sides and off we walk... *%$# A barrel!!! I must walk cautiously arround it, it's said trail monsters live in them!! ok, i'm safe... phew close call, ok... WHAT THE HECK IS THAT!!!! RUN RUN RUN the crows gonna eat me.. AHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Mythilus

Yesterday, I was jumping our somewhat nervy old stallion Banjo I mentioned earlier in our somewhat flooded arena (ground was packed sand so it was ok to jump), and Banjo kept jumping to the side as we went over the jump as to avoid the puddles on the other side! If I made him land in teh puddle he leapt sideways as soon as he touched the ground and tried to land away from it. My friend's horse was going over without complaint but when he saw what Banjo was doing he decided to be stupid about the puddles too!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Crunchy Carrots. Yep, that's right, crunchy carrots.
I gave a carrot to Mitchell (the somewhat "far away" horse if you know what I mean) He took one bite of it and must have just cracked the side so that was ok, the next bite must have been through the whole thing and he was looking elsewhere so when he bit down and it made the crunch sound, he jumped like he had just been shot in the bum and took off down the paddock. Here's me in absolute histerics and Mitch was like "oh wait... That was me. Pssshh."

PS mitchell i'm sorry for being such a horrible mum and giving you the fresh crunchy carrots, I'll go find some really old bendy soft ones next time :lol:


----------



## LovinMyRy

A leaf.....since my surgery I can only do groundwork with him. I was leading him down the drive and a leaf blew on the drive...Riley jumped stretched all the way to the ground sniffed it and when he exhaled it moved again...same startled reaction then he ate the offending leaf LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox

My old girl didn't seem to be scared of anything until one day my sis and cousin came down to the dam while I was riding bareback with a couple of blown up rings. She looked like they were going to eat her it was quite funny. I'm not sure if it was the ring itself or the fact that they looked like they had grown legs and were walking. By the end of the day she didn't really care but she still wouldn't go right up to them.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Dear Rider-
AHHHH!!!! TRAIL MONSTERS!!!
watch out guys.... they hide in barrels, tyres, anything they can squeeze into!!!
Love- your horse


----------



## Endiku

Sour used to be afraid of EVERYTHING, but now she's practically bombproof. Two things that still scare the heck out of her though, are pigs (they're huge, rude, waddly things! whats not to be scared of?) and sunglasses! I think that she see's reflections come off of them because anytime someone with sunglasses comes by, she bolts! xD


----------



## tntgoldengirl

We used to have a horse named Rome and he was scared of trees....
Guess what? We live in the woods. hahahaha thoughs were the days.


----------



## Poseidon

Yesterday Abby and I went for a walk since she had the day off (chiro on Thursday) and it was nice, so I wanted to do something. I KNEW she was afraid of her shadow after she spooked a few months ago, but we haven't had a problem since. Nope. It was about 6pm, so heavy shadows. She would stop and look at it and snort with huge eyes. Then she decided the water in the ditch from the melting snow was a monster too and would stare at it while sidestepping down the road.

The cars driving by on the gravel road? Nope. Didn't bat an eye. The drivers probably thought she was insane. The people who live out by the barn had to think I was for almost yelling at Abby that they were SHADOWS and WATER. And if she didn't keep walking I was going to leave her there by herself. (that worked. haha.)


----------



## Delfina

Baling twine!

Seriously, what barn does not have baling twine everywhere? It's not like he hasn't seen it a million times but pick up a loose piece and OMG it's going to eat him!!


----------



## Reiterin

My new harness. We've been driving for 3 years and no problems but I upgrade to a pretty new harness and "OMG!! it's different!" :roll: 

*hmph*


----------



## SPhorsemanship

My horse is afraid of people playing street hockey and apple pickers(in an orchard) next to the arena.

Oh ya, he's also afraid of sheep.


----------



## Savvy Debonair

This is a a post a bit back but i found it funny as .

Red's terrified of the noise "Plop!" Like water falling into a puddle, or kids throwing stones in the water xD. Yet he's turned out 24/7 and he must make " plop!" noises when he's wet xD.

Ride on mowers and kids with Scooters!!  Threw me of and ran around at break neck speed bucking and kicking out and throwing his head around, and managed to get his mate involved with him xD.

And he hates ponies like, Bares teeth pulls hair, pulls ears, >_<.


----------



## rosie1

My mare used to be terrified of miniature horses and small ponies too, so goofy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

